# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  راه-اندازی-کیف-پول-ارزدیجیتال

## amingifts

*اسکریپت راه اندازی سایت و اپلیکیشن کیف پول ارز دیجیتال*
*با داشتن این اسکریپت خواهید توانست سایت و اپلیکیشنی راه اندازی کنید که کاربران شما قادر خواهند بود ارزهای دیجیتال خود را در آن نگهداری و واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک انجام دهند**.*
*امکانات پنل مدبریت** :*

*قابلیت تنظیم شبکه ها**داشبورد کاملاً پاسخگو و پویا**ورود دو مرحله ای**فراموشی رمز عبور**مدیریت پروفایل**تنظیم گذرواژه**مدیریت امنیت**مدیریت کامل کاربر**سیستم ایمیل**مدیریت برداشت ها و واریزی ها**تأیید شناسه کاربر**سیستم معرفی کاربر**تنظیمات مدیر**تنظیم هزینه ها و کارمزدها**مدیریت پرسش و پاسخ*
*امکانات کاربران (تحت وب و اپلیکیشن)**:*

*کاملاً پاسخگو و پویا**ثبت نام آسان و ورود به سیستم**مدیریت پروفایل**واریز و برداشت انواع ارزها توسط کاربران**محیط مدیریت کیف پول کاربردی و زیبا**تولید آدرس کیف پول مختلف**واریز و برداشت اتوماتیک**لیست واریز برداشت ها**راه اندازی** Google Auth* *و ورود دو مرحله ای**تنظیم گذرواژه**مدیریت امنیت**کاربر می تواند سکه را به آدرس کیف پول یا آدرس ایمیل در همان سیستم عامل ارسال کند**.**سیستم ضد ربات از طریق گوگل**سیستم ارجاع و بازاریابی*

----------


## amingifts

*جهت طراحی سیستم کیف پول ارز دیجیتال با ما در ارتباط باشید**.*
*تلگرام** :                  https://t.me/webazin1   |  https://t.me/webazin*
*شماره های تماس : 09109909006 – 7*
*ثابت :                    03136261556 – 7*
*راه-اندازی-کیف-پول-ارزدیجیتال*

----------

